# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Prefiksi telefonik i Durresit

## tridhjetenjeshi

si mund te tel nje nr ne durres,di vetem nr e shtepise
00355(prefiksi i al)
52(i durresit),apo 052
pastaj vihet nr  i shtepise ,apo ka ndonje shtese tjeter ne prefiks?.
flm

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

00355-52-2-numri Me Sa Di Une....

----------


## tridhjetenjeshi

pikerisht tek 2 -shi spo kuptoj.
pra kur ti bie 00355-52-25...
apo               00355-52-225...
mos kane shtuar ndonje nr si ne tirane nga 42 e kane bere 422

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Po kane shtuar nje 2.
Ne fillim ka qene: 0355-371-2xxx
Tani eshte: 00355-371-22xxx

----------


## tridhjetenjeshi

Hej Blood .... flm  por... prefiksi i durresit nuk eshte me 52 ,ka ndryshuar ne 371
spo kuptoj , le te themi ,nese nr  i shtepise eshte 25111,si mund ti bjer nga jashte (pasi jetoj jashte shtetit)?
flm

----------


## vodafone_1

0035537125111
+35537125111

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Jo 371 eshte i divjakes!

----------

